# Bacon tastes right but not getting any color after 15 hrs of smoking...  What's up?



## bigfish98 (Oct 14, 2012)

I cured some pork bellies with Pop's brine.  Took them out yesterday and put them in the fridge overnight to dry.  Took them out this morning and put them in front of a fan for about an hour just to make sure the pellicle formed well.  They were tacky and shiny so I figured I was good to go.  I put them in the smoker at about 7 am this morning and have been cold smoking since.  The only problem is that I am not getting any color on them.  I took a small piece out and cut a slice and it tastes good, but no color until it is cooked.  Should I keep them going or just pull them and to heck with the color.  Any suggestions?

Bigfish


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 14, 2012)

You wont get color on them with cold smoking as easily as you do with hot smoking. 
For best results the bellies must be dry to the touch and at the same temp as in the smoker so you don't get condensation because that'll make it more difficult to get color.
Depending on the wood you use, you'll usually get more of a golden color........more color will come with time.
Anyway, fear not, color doesn't equal flavor. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 14, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You wont get color on them with cold smoking as easily as you do with hot smoking.
> For best results the bellies must be dry to the touch and at the same temp as in the smoker so you don't get condensation because that'll make it more difficult to get color.
> Depending on the wood you use, you'll usually get more of a golden color........more color will come with time.
> Anyway, fear not, color doesn't equal flavor.
> ...


Thanks Martin!  I was worried I had screwed it up.  I did notice a lot of condensation earlier today.  This is the first time I have done wet cured bacon so I assumed it was coming out of the bellies.  Didn't think about the condensation.  I had more in the smoker than I generally do and I didn't hang them this time so the condensation could stay on them longer.  I pulled them out a minute ago and they took more color than I originally thought.  I will post pics when I can.  Thanks again!

Bigfish


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 15, 2012)

I run mine at 100 for 2-5 hours....

Gets great results..













july 2012 bacon 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2012)

Yup, if you want more color, crank up the heat for a couple hours


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I promised some pics and I finally got around to it.  Here they are:













IMG_4953.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4952.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4951.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4950.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4946.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4947.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4948.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4949.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4945.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4944.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4942.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4943.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


















IMG_4940.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 20, 2012)

That is beautiful bacon!


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Bigfish98, I wouldn't eat it !!! I would send it to me to dispose of for you......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....Joking, it looks great !!! I had to show your pictures to my wife and daughter, they both said that they could go for a BLT right about now,......Not going to happen tonight.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......SB


bigfish98 said:


> Well I promised some pics and I finally got around to it.  Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2012)

What a beautiful pile o bacon!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 20, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> What a beautiful pile o bacon!!


X2


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

BigFish, evening.. Nice pile of bacon... Looks mighty fine.... Great job...


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice job! You won't be running out of bacon anytime soon, that's for sure :)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great!



~Martin


----------



## roller (Oct 21, 2012)

That is some good looking bacon dude !


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great!!  I should be slicing ours now rather than on here reading post :)


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice looking bacon!  I've already cold smoked mine for 48 hours before getting a good color change.


----------



## diesel (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes.. yes.. very nice looking pile of bacon.  I bet that pile isn't that big now!

great job.

Aaron


----------

